# Northern Canada has a New Bridge



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2012)

Opened last Friday .... imagine the Mississippi with massive "ice". This bridge is going to be iconic 

Deh Cho Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mackenzie_River

Proud Canadian


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 4, 2012)

Sounds like it was a messy undertaking for the original contractor. Been there and got the T-shirt.


----------



## R Pope (Dec 6, 2012)

Saw it from the ferry several years ago when it was just some towers and approaches. The ferry guys said the first contractor went bust when it needed redesigning. Apparently it wasn't high enough for the commercial boat traffic. Now, that may or may not be true......
Anyway, that is one big mother of a river! Where it starts its bigger than the Fraser at its mouth. Awful fast running, too.


----------

